# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Sg sắp có thương hiệu ...

## Diyodira

Trước nghe Hà Lội là đã thấy ghê rồi, nay thấy SG kiểu này thì Hà Lội không xi nhê gì rồi, em không biết đặt tên gì cho SG, vì thấy những SG phố, SG nướng... nên em phan đại "SG lặn" 

 nguồn từ vnexpress.net

----------

Gamo, haignition, haiquanckbn

----------


## elenercom

Có rồi mà bác. Hòn Lụt Viễn Đông

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, GORLAK, haiquanckbn, Luyến

----------


## garynguyen

oh  my God!

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy giống cá mập máy hiệu Hon Đa  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoahong102

mua chục cái bộ rửa siêu âm của bác PHUƠNG MẠI DÔ Ô ô, làm cái thùng ngân xe máy vào sục kiếm tiền chơi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Em ké phát, Bềnh dương quê em  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

thảo nào hôm qua thấy mấy cụ sg rảnh vào chém gió  :Big Grin: 
các cụ nghe lại bài này cho hợp cảnh

----------

Gamo

----------


## hungson1986

Sài gòn giờ này đường cũng như sông

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đang tát nước trong xưởg ra!

Mấy cái CNC ngập hết rùi!

----------


## Gamo

Chụp hình cho bon em xem với  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Đang tát nước trong xưởg ra!
> 
> Mấy cái CNC ngập hết rùi!


Trời ơi xin lỗi a, mình vô tình đùa trên nỗi đau của người khác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tát ra hết thì nó lại mưa...

Cũng may vừa bắt đầu ngập thì nó hết mưa:





@Gamo: tối qua nó ngập cao lắm, mình đi xe về phải bơi và dẫn bộ mất mấy đoạn....
Hôm nay vào thì nước rút bớt... nhưng mấy cái tủ điện mặc dù có kê rồi vẫn ngập vào trong!

----------

Gamo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trong khi đang upload thì nước đã đầy cái xưởng rồi!

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Em đã trốn chạy và thoát được trò chơi của Thuỷ Tinh...
Mấy bác ở lại, cố thủ cho tốt nhé, dự đoán là Thuỷ Tinh sẽ còn diễu võ dương oai dài lâu.

----------


## Gamo

> Có rồi mà bác. Hòn Lụt Viễn Đông


Hòn Ngập Viễn Đông  :Cool:

----------


## Diyodira

thôi, bây giờ chúng ta hiến giải pháp chống ngập và kẹt xe đi, biết đâu Bác ĐLT vào đọc và lh bác nào có ý tưởng hay nhất   :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## Gamo

Mới câu cái tủ điện lên sáng nay... chiều ngập thêm 1 phát...

Giải pháp hay nhất: xây chòi vịt ở  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

kế hả em có kế này sao không biến luôn TP HCM thành venice được mấy cái lợi luôn nhá:
1- đỡ tốn tiền chống lụt (nghe đâu mấy tỉ đô)
2- phát triển được nghề đóng ghe thuyền đang mai một 
3- loại trừ luôn được nạn cướt giật  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   (bố thằng nào vừa bơi vừa giật đồ được)
4- giảm xe máy khói bụi , không khí tự nhiên trong lành 
5- thành phố thơ mộng chả kém gì venice , mà venice cũng do lụt mà thành  :Wink:    thế là du lịch tăng lên, 
6- khi cần có nước bơm ngược lên cứu lúa bị hạn   :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> kế hả em có kế này sao không biến luôn TP HCM thành venice được mấy cái lợi luôn nhá:
> 1- đỡ tốn tiền chống lụt (nghe đâu mấy tỉ đô)
> 2- phát triển được nghề đóng ghe thuyền đang mai một 
> 3- loại trừ luôn được nạn cướt giật   (bố thằng nào vừa bơi vừa giật đồ được)
> 4- giảm xe máy khói bụi , không khí tự nhiên trong lành 
> 5- thành phố thơ mộng chả kém gì venice , mà venice cũng do lụt mà thành    thế là du lịch tăng lên, 
> 6- khi cần có nước bơm ngược lên cứu lúa bị hạn


hay quá ta, đi xuồng lỡ có tông đùng đùng cũng chả sao, giống như đang chơi xe "thủy điện đụng" càng thích.
tiền chống ngập để ta xây đường nhỏ để đi bộ với xe đạp thôi, ôi không khí thật trong lành  :Smile: )

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nước rút rồi !
Vì mưa đã hết!
Nhưng ngày mai tát xưởng lại từ đầu!
Giờ khua quá, rủ chẳng ai đi nhậu!
Chắc ngày mai kệ bố nó, bỏ mặc sự đời cho nó ngập thêm ngày nữa, đi nhậu xem sao!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cố lên mấy bác, cũng tại ông giời  :Big Grin: 
Thôi an ủi Đàm Vĩnh Hưng còn tát nước nữa là ......

----------


## Diyodira

à mà sao tui thấy chống ngập cũng đơn giản chứ có gì đâu mà tốn ngàn ngàn tỷ dữ ta:
đường nào thấp thì ta đào một bên hào rộng chừng 500 sâu cũng 500, lợp lưới kẽm xong cho đỗ thẳng ra kênh rạch với sông.

mấy bác thấy ổn like hộ em nha.

thanks

----------

Gamo, huanpt

----------


## vietnamcnc

> à mà sao tui thấy chống ngập cũng đơn giản chứ có gì đâu mà tốn ngàn ngàn tỷ dữ ta:
> đường nào thấp thì ta đào một bên hào rộng chừng 500 sâu cũng 500, lợp lưới kẽm xong cho đỗ thẳng ra kênh rạch với sông.
> 
> mấy bác thấy ổn like hộ em nha.
> 
> thanks


Dân kỹ thuật tính bằng mm
Ông lấy mm nhân xong nó lên bao nhiêu tấc?

Tấc đất tấc vàng...

Cái kênh tô hiệu kế bên chỗ tui mới về hai hôm nay lúc ngập không thấy nó đâu... nếu không có hang rào và 2 hàng cây thì chắc dân phóng xe thẳng xuống kênh!

----------


## Diyodira

> Dân kỹ thuật tính bằng mm
> Ông lấy mm nhân xong nó lên bao nhiêu tấc?



thì cỡ 5 tấc chứ mấy, lợp lưới kẽm chịu lực, nhiêu đó chảy mệt mỏi, khi ngẹt đào cũng dễ hê.hê... like.like...

----------


## Gamo

> Nước rút rồi !
> Vì mưa đã hết!
> Nhưng ngày mai tát xưởng lại từ đầu!
> Giờ khua quá, rủ chẳng ai đi nhậu!
> Chắc ngày mai kệ bố nó, bỏ mặc sự đời cho nó ngập thêm ngày nữa, đi nhậu xem sao!


Mua cái bơm di động đi anh, đỡ mất công tát nước...




> à mà sao tui thấy chống ngập cũng đơn giản chứ có gì đâu mà tốn ngàn ngàn tỷ dữ ta:
> đường nào thấp thì ta đào một bên hào rộng chừng 500 sâu cũng 500, lợp lưới kẽm xong cho đỗ thẳng ra kênh rạch với sông.
> 
> mấy bác thấy ổn like hộ em nha.
> 
> thanks


Ở Singapore bọn nó cũng làm như ông nói á, có vẻ chảy tốt mà nghẹt giải quyết cũng dễ

----------


## vietnamcnc

He he!
Vấn đề của Sài Gòn là cái miệng ra nó bị bịt rồi!

Sài Gòn nước chảy từ tây sang đông, qua nhà bè đổ ra biển...
Mà cái Phú Mỹ Hưng với mấy khu đô thị mới ở Q7 và NB nó san lấp lấn chiếm mấy cái rạch và đắp lên cao như cái đê....
Thế là Sài Gòn như cái xóm Trũng!

----------


## lekimhung

Làm đê chống lũ kiểu Mỹ nè http://khoahoc.tv/dap-chong-lut-giup...ien-nuoc-73504

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Wow, hehe, lâu lâu chú Hưng post lên món hay

----------


## Nam CNC

chết cha , Sài Gòn thất thủ lần 2 rồi , nó mà không ngưng bây giờ , thêm 1 tiếng thôi thì em star-up cái dự án cho thuê thuyền thúng giữa quận 1 luôn đó.

----------


## Diyodira

> chết cha , Sài Gòn thất thủ lần 2 rồi , nó mà không ngưng bây giờ , thêm 1 tiếng thôi thì em star-up cái dự án cho thuê thuyền thúng giữa quận 1 luôn đó.


chiều nay tưởng bận 3, thấy may đen kịt ùn ùn kéo về sg, may mà mưa lai rai, hú hồn.

----------


## Diyodira

http://tuoitre.vn/tin/chinh-tri-xa-h...n/1178946.html

mời mấy bác xem, sao lại có chuyện này nhỉ. phải để cho nước chảy vào chỗ trũng theo lẽ tự nhiên chứ, mấy ông này không tính tới trường hợp mất điện hay sao, ngay cả dự phòng cả chục máy phát điện, điều gì cũng thể xảy ra, lúc đó lại đùn đẩy trách nhiệm ... lỗi tại trời ... mưa.

----------


## Gamo

Thế cái loại bao chống ngập chú lekimhung giới thiệu mình chế sao giờ hả các cụ đẹp giai?

----------


## Minh Phúc

ở Hà "lội" thì bn e có lm giải pháp này để chống ngập cho các tòa nhà có tầng hầm ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## elenercom

Lũ à? chiện nhỏ

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## Tuấn

Kinh nghiệm chống ngập cho xưởng, các bác Sì gòn bằng thía lào được Hà lội. Giải pháp của mùa lụt 2008, xưởng em ở chỗ cao, dưng đường vào thì nó ... thấp hơn, lan can bị bọn nó bóc ra dùng hết òi, còn nhiêu đây :



Chở được 4 tên + 1 xe máy nhá. Thử tải được 12 tên vô sờ tư

----------


## diepmac92

Sài Gòn thất thủ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

